# Scottish Car show



## macca666

Anyone going this weekend? I know it's had bad publicity in the past but seems to be getting better since moving throughout to Ingliston??

Thinking bout going through on Sunday got a ticket for a tenner so thought it worth a try to see what it's like. Been years since I've been as it was pretty poor in the past but hoping it's better now.


----------



## scooobydont

Went years ago and wasn't impressed. Let us know if its any good, might pop it in the diary for next year. Think I am off to Blackford for the custom car show, I am sure its this Sunday as well. It used to be in Stirling at the rugby club, some amazing cars at it.


----------



## Kerr

Other than one year it's always been Ingliston. It's on all weekend this time. 

Their website is hard to navigate this year. I had a look and can't see much worth going for.


----------



## macca666

Kerr said:


> Other than one year it's always been Ingliston. It's on all weekend this time.
> 
> Their website is hard to navigate this year. I had a look and can't see much worth going for.


Am I thinking of a different show then Kerr when it was at the secc? Or did I just go the one year it was there and cause it was so poor never returned??

Agreed website is poor but the top 50 cars seems to cover a variety now rather than just the boy racer/ned type cars. There's also supercars, bikes, stunt shows, trade stalls, car clubs and supposedly over 2000 cars on display.

I'll get some pics up and a bit of feedback. TBH I'm more into the newer classics ie 80s onwards but thought it was worth a gamble for a tenner.

Fuzz Townshend is apparently there on Sunday for a Q and A so I'm gonna head on the Sunday to se what its like :thumb:


----------



## macca666

scooobydont said:


> Went years ago and wasn't impressed. Let us know if its any good, might pop it in the diary for next year. Think I am off to Blackford for the custom car show, I am sure its this Sunday as well. It used to be in Stirling at the rugby club, some amazing cars at it.


Now googling this to see what it's like :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

macca666 said:


> Am I thinking of a different show then Kerr when it was at the secc? Or did I just go the one year it was there and cause it was so poor never returned??
> 
> Agreed website is poor but the top 50 cars seems to cover a variety now rather than just the boy racer/ned type cars. There's also supercars, bikes, stunt shows, trade stalls, car clubs and supposedly over 2000 cars on display.
> 
> I'll get some pics up and a bit of feedback. TBH I'm more into the newer classics ie 80s onwards but thought it was worth a gamble for a tenner.
> 
> Fuzz Townshend is apparently there on Sunday for a Q and A so I'm gonna head on the Sunday to se what its like :thumb:


They went to the SECC for one year and then returned to Ingliston.

The guy who runs it used to run Strathycruise and has a membership here too. He's joined in with the discussions in years gone past.

Normally their website has been better. The vague line up doesn't read too good to me.

How was it only a tenner? Every year the tickets end up on Groupon, but I didn't see that this year.


----------



## macca666

Don't think it was on Groupon or itison but got a cheap ticket through a friend for half price entry so 10 instead of the twenty for the day ticket.

Am I thinking of something else I remember as a kid going with my dad to the secc for the car show probs round about the times of the ideal homes exhibition as well? Or am I now showing my age......

Agree it is pretty vague as they're advertising that it's "on track for over 2000 cars on display" but i suppose if all else fails ill just get my face painted at one of the stalls and head home :lol:


----------



## Kerr

You're going back too far.:lol: It must be 5 or 6 years this has been on the go.

The title of The Scottish Car Show makes it sound official. It's not a manufacturer show.

They'll probably have TTF booked again. Get your face painted, get some glow sticks, pop a few pills and go raving.:lol:

I'm just along the road this weekend. If I got a cheap ticket I might pop along. £20 each I'm not doing that.


----------



## macca666

Man 5 or 6 years isn't that bad. I distinctly remember going to the SEC to see the new Triumph Acclaim the saviour of British Leyland :lol:

Have to say though you mention TTF, glowsticks, face paint and raves as if it's a bad thing takes me back to my 30s :lol::lol::lol:

I've only got the one ticket for the tenner but if I have the option of another I'll let you know as you say for a tenner it's worth a shout :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

If you are heading over say hi to Colin in the fire orange M3 and John in the has marina blue M4 their will be 12 BMW's on one stand


----------



## Kerr

Did anyone go along? Where's the pictures?

Usually I meet all the traffic leaving Ingliston if there's an event on. It was dead tonight and I only see a battered old BMW Driftland car. 

Not much pictures on their social media.


----------



## macca666

Kerr said:


> Did anyone go along? Where's the pictures?
> 
> Usually I meet all the traffic leaving Ingliston if there's an event on. It was dead tonight and I only see a battered old BMW Driftland car.
> 
> Not much pictures on their social media.


I'm actually just uploading some to imgur. Instagram had quite a few posts under #scottishmotorshow rather than the official site which had little.

As I'd mentioned earlier I didn't pay the £20 so for me it was pretty decent and worth a day out. If I'd paid the 20 quid plus fiver parking then I'm not so sure.

Some very nice cars there and some not so nice but overall pretty decent. Along with Fuzz Townshend :thumb:

Autosmart, Angelwax, Wowos, Dodo Juice, infinity wax along with the-steading who had juicy details and Envy gear so some bargains for detailing gear.


----------



## macca666




----------



## macca666




----------



## macca666

There was also some of those new cars but you'll gather where my loyalty lies from the pics :lol:

Or am I just showing my age :wall::wall:


----------



## macca666




----------



## macca666

Derekh929 said:


> If you are heading over say hi to Colin in the fire orange M3 and John in the has marina blue M4 their will be 12 BMW's on one stand


Couldn't see the fire orange M3 Derek only an old school red but did see Johns M4 which was very nice though he wasn't about at the time. Got a pic though :lol:


----------



## PaulWT

We are thinking of attending this year. Be great to meet a few guys on here.

Paul


----------



## macca666

Waxtub said:


> We are thinking of attending this year. Be great to meet a few guys on here.
> 
> Paul


You thinking about a stall or just attending? I'll probably head through again particularly if I can get a discount ticket again. One thing I would say is that if the weather hadn't held then it would've been pretty poor as there were a lot of decent cars outside but wouldn't fancy wandering about in the rain to see them.


----------

